# new loft floor



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

I redesigned my flier loft florr in an attempt to reduce scraping and dust. Thanks for the plans Shadybug. I am up to ten fliers for my race team with the best in the mail soon I like the floor so much I am considering doing the rest of the floor. As it is now the slats are under the perches. Before I get yelled at for a messy loft I was in and out with muddy sawdust covered boots and the loft looks disgusting in the pictures but its not.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That should work well. It looks clean to me.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks good, does the waste go to the ground or is is trapped between the floor.


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you. I have the loft raised up so the waste goes onto the ground where I could rake and shovel it out if it builds up. I have flaps on the wall that fold down to the ground to prevent a cold draft but on the nice days they can go up for added ventilation.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Grunt45-slatt floors look fine. Like what you did with the flaps to keep out drafts, but open on nice days for ventilation. Good idea- your in sport-Nick..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

looks great and easy to clean


----------

